# mice wanted middlesbrough



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i want to start breeding my own mice and cant find any for sale at all they used to be for sale in every pet shop you went in but no more it seems


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Petmania - billingham
Pets at home - Teesside park : victory:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

pets at home is a no ill try the other one


----------



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

i have mice but they havent bred yet shud soon tho


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

How many you looking for ?
I breed my own mice for my collection but could let you have some.
My colonies are based on lab mice which were produced for high production, unlike pet shop animals.
I even have a line of sheep mice bred from that line :lol2:

PM me with numbers you need and I'll see what I can do.

These would be collection only as I don't courier mice :whistling2:


----------



## chandunford (Mar 31, 2010)

*mice*

hello i have 2 male mice for sale with glass tank and all accessories, if you are still anting some please email me on xoxbaybey_chan_xox @ hot mail . com


----------

